# Send Receive oder Put Get



## klauserl (12 Juni 2014)

Hallo
Eine CPU 315 sollte mit mehreren (über Ethernet) CPUs kommunizieren.
Meine Frage!
Was spricht für FC5, FC6 (Send Receive) und was eher für FB 14 FB 15 (Put Get)
Danke


----------



## PN/DP (12 Juni 2014)

Mit PUT/GET kann man beliebig im Datenspeicher der Ziel-SPS rumschreiben und -lesen, ohne daß man das in der Ziel-SPS diagnostizieren kann. Sogar auch wenn die CPU in Stop ist. Das Anwenderprogramm der Ziel-SPS muß nichts tun.

Bei SEND/RECV legt die Ziel-SPS selber fest, in/aus welchen Datenbereichen die Daten geschrieben/gelesen werden. Verbindungsprobleme können auf beiden SPS diagnostiziert werden. Das Anwenderprogramm der Ziel-SPS muß die Kommunikation aktiv unterstützen.

Harald


----------



## Ralle (12 Juni 2014)

Put/Get ist recht einfach, ich nutze das ganz gern. Man muß eine S7-Verbindung projektieren und los geht's mit den entsprechenden Bausteinen. Man sollte aber sicherheitshalber ein Lebensbit austauschen, so dass man auf beiden Seiten mitbekommt, dass die Verbindung nicht läuft.


----------



## vierlagig (12 Juni 2014)

Ich halte PUT/GET für schnell und schmutzig. Das macht es im täglichen Einsatz so beliebt. ...noch schnell die Werte von der Anlage davor übernehmen ... hat die nachfolgende schon Freigabe erteilt? ... man muss nur wissen wo es steht.


----------



## ducati (13 Juni 2014)

hier gibt es eine ausführliche Doku: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/20982954

weiterhin nutze ich gern BSEND BRCV.

Gruß.


----------



## klauserl (18 Juni 2014)

Hallo
Ich kann bei mir aber nur den Verbindungstyp "S7 Verbindung" auswählen, weil ein Partner mit dem CP, und der andere direkt mit der CPU im Netz hängt. Somit kann ich mit SEND/RECV leider nicht arbeiten. Es sollte aber eine recht sichere Kommunikationsaustausch stattfinden. Jemand eine Idee? Hardware sollte die gleiche bleiben.


----------



## PN/DP (18 Juni 2014)

Der von Dir nicht näher spezifizierte Partner ist wohl vermutlich eine CPU "31x-2 *PN*/DP" ?
Seit einigen Jahren gibt es für die PN-CPUs die sogenannten T-Bausteine für die "Offene Kommunikation".
FAQ: Linkliste SIMATIC-Kommunikation über Ethernet 

Harald


----------



## Ralle (19 Juni 2014)

Put/Get und eigene Lifebits reichen nicht?


----------



## ducati (19 Juni 2014)

also Kommunikation über Ethernet einer 31x-2 PN/DP mit einer 31x-2DP+CP343-1 funktioniert mit BSEND BRCV ... aber ist n bissl Gefummel.

Gruß.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (19 Juni 2014)

Wir haben mit Kommunikation zwischen SPS beide im Einsatz. Aber immer mit lifebit.
Meine vorwahl geht aber aus nach PUT und GET. Ist etwas schneller zu projektieren.

Aktuell bei eine Kommunikation zwischen ein 400er mit TIA und ein 300er mit S7 Classic auch dafür entschieden. PUT und GET dann im 300er S7 Classic.

Hab aber auch dann aus Faulheit dafür entschieden um nicht mit send und receive experimentieren zu mussen mit S7 und TIA.

Bram


----------



## tomatensaft (23 Juni 2014)

Die offene Kommuniaktion mitn den T-Bausteinen die PN/DP angesprochen hat ist eine tolle Sache - wenn man auch andere Steuerungen von diversen Herstellern hat kann man sich eine Kommunikaitonslib auf Basis von TCP-IP aufbauen und man hat immer die gleichen Abläufe.

In der Siemens-Welt nutze ich persönlich den GET, da ich mir da nicht eventuell irgendwelche Daten in einen nicht gewollten DB auf eine entfernte Steuerungen schreiben will.


----------

